# Omnistor awning repair



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All
Our Omnistor awning has a couple of slight splits and a 3" tear in the fabric. I bought an Omnistor repair kit which arrived today-matching fabrics and PVC glue. Unfortunately, no instructions were included. Should I patch from top surface, bottom surface or both sides? Has anyone done this before?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Never done it before but,I would imagine it`d be both sides to stop any fraying from either side if only one side was done.

steve


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Steve-that was my initial thought too, but then I realised that it would mean rolling in a section that is three times the thickness of the original-I just dont want to risk any further problems.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Waleen, before doing the repair, get a small hole punch and punch a hole at both ends of the split, it will stop the split expanding.

Roy.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Good tip Roy-thanks.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

The above tip also works when repairing fibreglass drill a small hole at the ends of the crack and it will stop the split creeping.

Roy.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I emailed Omnistor in Holland for advice. They say that the awning should be patched from outside only and the glue takes an hour to dry. Just got to do it now !


----------

